# Anyone Else Despise A.J?



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that I've never given one wrestler so much heat in my entire life. I said to somebody that "I'd like to throw her out of a moving bus as I don't own a car" tonight. I know a lot of marks on here love A.J, because she's cute and a "nerd," but I can't stand her for the life of me. 

I think it's because I don't buy her act. She reminds me of the type of girl that would buy a Batman shirt just because she thinks it's cute and makes her more appealing to guys rather than buying it just because she loves and knows plenty about Batman. Being a "nerd" is the new cool thing these days. It's what emo was a few years back, I guess. I'm not into this "faux nerd" trend as I consider myself a real nerd and dislike these girls that want to play the part for a week before they get bored. 

So, I am literally the only one on the board that despises A.J?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

How can you despise that? What a shot. Saying you don't like that....please don't be Michael Cole.

lol Matt Striker in the pic is like "Oh Yeah look at that ass"


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think it's safe to say that you're the only one _in the world_ that despises AJ. She's beautiful, she's talented, she's charismatic. She's perfect.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

the girl is like us...an actual fan. That story about her at wrestlemania in horrid seats and not caring thats like all of us on here. i really really like her

plus she is easy on the eyes


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

And this couldn't have gone into the other 900 AJ Hate threads, why?


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> How can you despise that? What a shot. Saying you don't like that....please don't be Michael Cole.
> 
> lol Matt Striker in the pic is like "Oh Yeah look at that ass"


It's cute. However, if I were to fawn over anybody, it'd be Kaitlyn. A.J has a young woman's body. She's definitely hot by any standard, but not quite top tier in the entertainment world. 



JeremyCB23 said:


> the girl is like us...an actual fan. That story about her at wrestlemania in horrid seats and not caring thats like all of us on here. i really really like her
> 
> plus she is easy on the eyes


Fair enough. She's attended more Wrestlemania's than I have which is a damn shame. I hate her gimmick, though. It's like listening to a 16 year old girl talk about her weekend. 



Jason93 said:


> And this couldn't have gone into the other 900 AJ Hate threads, why?


My apologies, I thought people were either hard or wet for this aggravating little woman. I wasn't aware of all the hate. Honestly, she'd be an incredible heel. I would boo the living hell out of her if I were at a live event.


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

Nobody is denying her beauty, although her ass isn't quite as good as people are making it out to be. However, she is one of the most annoying girls I've ever seen. Her facial expressions are horrible...somebody should punch her in the face when she makes them. When somebody is cutting a promo on her, the focus is taken off the person cutting the promo because she can't stand stil without looking stupid. She can wrestle....but she can't act. I can't take her serious when she speaks.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

X-Pac heat already? :lmao

But seriously, realize something. Expecting AJ to be a real nerd is like expecting Undertaker to really pull dark power from the rusty urn owned by an old fat guy. If she is a real one, cool. If not, then she's like any other wrestler with a gimmick. If she's not doing great with the gimmick, it's probably because she's new and needs to grow into it.

I would't be surprised if this gimmick was based off her real personality. For a girl that small to be a wrestler, she must have been working at it a while and must love it. Since wresting fans in general tend to slide toward the nerdy end of the scale, her being a genuine nerd isn't a stretch.

Plus, I can't despise that ass. :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Yeah I can't stand the bitch ether tbh.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Dice Darwin said:


> X-Pac heat already? :lmao
> 
> *But seriously, realize something. Expecting AJ to be a real nerd is like expecting Undertaker to really pull dark power from the rusty urn owned by an old fat guy. If she is a real one, cool. If not, then she's like any other wrestler with a gimmick. If she's not doing great with the gimmick, it's probably because she's new and needs to grow into it.*
> 
> ...


I definitely get your point and don't worry, I don't live in a world of kayfabe. The thing is, there are no "Deadmen" so the comparison between her and 'Taker doesn't really work. There are a ton of nerds out there and her gimmick is clearly to give them hard ons and it's been working if this board is any indication. If she's a nerd in real life, cool, but her gimmick reminds me of those real life "faux nerd" girls that bug the hell out of me. 

Her delivery is God-awful and I hate the way she's always jumping around like she's an anime character.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

Anybody who wants Kaitlyn to win NXT has no right to complain about how bad WWE's divas division sucks. She represents everything that is wrong with that division - she can't wrestle, she hasn't been training that long, she was picked out of a magazine, etc.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Jason93 said:


> Anybody who wants Kaitlyn to win NXT has no right to complain about how bad WWE's divas division sucks. She represents everything that is wrong with that division - she can't wrestle, she doesn't seem to have a real passion for the business, she was picked out of a magazine, etc.


I guess out of this crew, Maxine's the best. At least she has a good heel vibe, can work the mic well enough and looks good. I'd pick Kaitlyn over A.J, though. Kaitlyn's awkward and I like awkward segments. A.J's just an anime character with small breasts. It's almost an oxymoron.


----------



## WWE RAW (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah she is really a video game chick, have you seen her twitter all she ever talks about is video games, dragon ball z, and her creating herself in CAW mode in Smackdown vs RAW.

http://twitter.com/RookieAJ


shes freaking hot and looks natural which is sexy


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

WWE RAW said:


> Yeah she is really a video game chick, have you seen her twitter all she ever talks about is video games, dragon ball z, and her creating herself in CAW mode in Smackdown vs RAW.
> 
> http://twitter.com/RookieAJ
> 
> ...


Oh, goddammit. She knows who Sniper Wolf is, played Silent Hill and agrees that the film was very true to the series. Yeah, she's a bit of a nerd, I'll give her that.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

The main reason I don't have a problem with her anymore, is because she's doing well for her age and could be a star with some experience. She's only 23. Compare that with Michelle McCool (30), Layla (32), Gail Kim (33), Natalya (28), Melina (31), or Beth Phoenix (29).

NXT has real rookies this time. Don't be so hard on them.


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

Jason93 said:


> Anybody who wants Kaitlyn to win NXT has no right to complain about how bad WWE's divas division sucks. She represents everything that is wrong with that division - she can't wrestle, she hasn't been training that long, she was picked out of a magazine, etc.


I know AJ is the better wrestler, but I'd rather see Kaitlyn on TV than Aj....and not because Kaitlyn is pretty.


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Despise is a strong word, but her mannerisms are incredibly annoying. She needs to be more human. And contrary to all the talk of her being the Danielson or Kaval of NXT 3, she's not much better than the rest in the ring. She's alright. Those two were leagues ahead of the competition, AJ is about a year's experience better than the rest.

Edit - See, you read her twitter and she comes across as someone very likeable. She does know her games, she loves her dog, she's not taking herself too seriously. She should be someone everyone adores and wants to see on camera. But then it comes to her on that camera, and its all hidden under a shroud of untolerably annoying fake mannerisms. Sort it out, idiot. We want to like you, you're stopping us.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

Who cares, not like WWE does anyways. For being a genuine rookie, I think she's doing fine so far. But you're wasting time and energy being mad at someone that will A.) Eventually get better with time and training or B.) Get released and be forgotten about. Relax.


----------



## Metellica N' Roses (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd take a wannabe geek chick over a dumb cheerleader. But I'm sure that the general audience at a wrestling show prefer the blonde cheerleader types like Kelly Kelly and Tiffany etc. 

I think AJ is alright. I dislike the constant jumping around she does but it's not bad to the point of annoying. She needs better mic skills too. AJ and Kaitlyn are my favourites to win.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

EdEddNEddy said:


> How can you despise that? What a shot. Saying you don't like that....please don't be Michael Cole.
> 
> lol Matt Striker in the pic is like "Oh Yeah look at that ass"


How can you NOT DESPISE THIS?! :










Refer to my sig to 100% true statement made by my future wife about AJ Lee as well.

I hate AJ Lee.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Despise is a strong word, but I don't really care for how she's playing a character to try to appeal to the average WWE fan. The fact is, she's PRETENDING to be nerdy and into video games and comic books and stuff, we all know damn well that isn't the case. Girls who look like models simply don't do those things with any seriousness, or they wouldn't look like models, they'd be pale and pasty and overweight like the nerds who do those things. It's just a persona WWE made for her.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

I see this as the same injustice and bullshit that was NXT2

They let the fans vote and craptacular Kaval won "cuz he kan wrasle guud." and Now AJ the crackhead is going to win this season on the same bullshit merit.

You can fix these other girls "Lack of ring skills" by training them

You CAN'T fix personality , AJ is literally a fucking crack addict and jacked the fuck up on 20 cans of monster to boot. UGH.

If her crappy ass wins I hope they utilize her the same way as Kaval , put her on smackdown and make her job to Rosa Mendez once a month for life.

"Wrestling skills" Don't mean shit either... its really all about looks and charisma look at it like this

Miz = Superstar / Shelton Benjamin = Released Jobber
Cena = Poster boy of the WWE / Chavo Guerrero = Jobber
Layla = Womens champion / Katie Lea = Released Jobber
Barrett = Leader of the Nexus & main eventer / Kaval = Jobs to Chavo
I could go on with this list all day!

Nobody *should* care if AJ Lee can put people in an armbar or do sliced bread or what the fuck ever , she sucks in every other conceivable way

I really don't know what it is some of these people see in her physically either... I guess it is like the 1st post on this page says... shes luring them all in with some fake "I'm a nerd just like you" charm... its EVIL I TELLS YA! EVILL!!!!! ITS ALL A PACK OF LIIIIIIEEEEESSS! (Shakes fist)

AJ Lee to me = Hornswoggle to everyone else


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> Despise is a strong word, but I don't really care for how she's playing a character to try to appeal to the average WWE fan. The fact is, she's PRETENDING to be nerdy and into video games and comic books and stuff, we all know damn well that isn't the case. Girls who look like models simply don't do those things with any seriousness, or they wouldn't look like models, they'd be pale and pasty and overweight like the nerds who do those things. It's just a persona WWE made for her.


That's a BOLD Statement. I knew a "Dancer" who had the size and look of AJ and she was into Death Metal and could beat ANYBODY in Magic: The Gathering. Very Nerdish if you ask me.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> I see this as the same injustice and bullshit that was NXT2
> 
> They let the fans vote and craptacular Kaval won "cuz he kan wrasle guud." and Now AJ the crackhead is going to win this season on the same bullshit merit.


Kaval won because he was, by far the best guy on that show. Hennig was insanely bland, and Riley, while pretty good on mic had a tendancy to meander around and not really get to the point. Kaval was the only one ready to be on TV and not be shit, hence he won.

Before you point out that Riley's on TV too, what's he doing? Because it's sure as hell not being in competitive matches and waiting for creative to cash in his championship shot.



> You can fix these other girls "Lack of ring skills" by training them


True, but that doesn't mean they should win. The winner will be on TV and it would be preferable for them not tgo blow chunks on the ring when they do debut. Because it'll be years before they stop sucking.



> You CAN'T fix personality , AJ is literally a fucking crack addict and jacked the fuck up on 20 cans of monster to boot. UGH.


Your point?



> If her crappy ass wins I hope they utilize her the same way as Kaval , put her on smackdown and make her job to Rosa Mendez once a month for life.


Unlikely, but I'm not going to be able to persuade you that AJ shouls win by virtue of her being the best on the show.



> "Wrestling skills" Don't mean shit either... its really all about looks and charisma look at it like this
> 
> Miz = Superstar / Shelton Benjamin = Released Jobber
> Cena = Poster boy of the WWE / Chavo Guerrero = Jobber
> ...


Your point I guess is that wrestling skills don't matter in WWE. You're right in a sence, charisma and looks are more important. But for NXT, it matters more, because the girl that comes out should be the one who's most TV ready, and by a substantial margin that's AJ.



> Nobody *should* care if AJ Lee can put people in an armbar or do sliced bread or what the fuck ever , she sucks in every other conceivable way


Umm your point? She's far from the only diva with poor mic skills and a marmite personality. She is one of the few divas which can wrestle a good match though.



> I really don't know what it is some of these people see in her physically either... I guess it is like the 1st post on this page says... shes luring them all in with some fake "I'm a nerd just like you" charm... its EVIL I TELLS YA! EVILL!!!!! ITS ALL A PACK OF LIIIIIIEEEEESSS! (Shakes fist)


And she's hot.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

> She is one of the few divas which can wrestle a good match though.


I haven't fucking seen it.



> And she's hot.


She looks like a middle school girl...... shes only "hot" to pervs


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm extremly annoyed by her. She was so hyped before this season and now I just want her gone. She doesn't even have that much charisma. Kaitlyn and Maxine own her in so many ways.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> She looks like a middle school girl...... shes only "hot" to pervs


She looks at least 20 so don't make such a stupid post.

Plus she's cute, a little nerdy and genuine. She obviously has a passion for the business and although she can act a little childish at times I wouldn't blame her. A lot of people have dreams and never accomplish them but she's got somewhere and thats her way of showing she's happy.

If your gunna make a post, actually write something decent not just shit.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Alicks said:


> She looks at least 20 so don't make such a stupid post.
> 
> Plus *she's* cute, a little nerdy and *genuine.* She obviously has a passion for the business and although she can act a little childish at times I wouldn't blame her. A lot of people have dreams and never accomplish them but she's got somewhere and thats her way of showing she's happy.
> 
> If your gunna make a post, actually write something decent not just shit.











^Theres no way thats genuinely her natural behavior , its almost as if shes trying to be perky and overdoing it

Geniune? Michael Cole is genuine. Miz is genuine. AJ? Is just a crazy bad over-actor


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't say I know her on a personal level because I don't, but in my opinion she's being who she is, you can sort of tell how she talks on the mic shes the hyperactive type.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maybe she should lay off the crystal meth.


----------



## Evanescent (Dec 7, 2009)

I was just about to make a thread on this, thank goodness I'm not the only one who thinks this way. For some reason AJ really really irritates me. I get what she is doing and I do believe she genuinely likes all the crap she says she likes, but she tries too damn hard to get it across. The 'Diss The Diva' bit was the last straw that took me from being apathetic to her to hating her. That spiel about really being a geek or a nerd or whatever annoyed me to no end. She acts like the type who will do anything to get the attention on her. It doesn't help that she can't wrestle (sorry, just because you were on the indies doesn't mean you're a good wrestler) and speaks unevenly in volume on the mic. She just needs to reign it in a little, we all know the wrestling fanbase is going to love the Mickie James replacement, no need for any extra theatrics...sometimes less is more.


----------



## SimplyAmazing23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I love her. I love her gimmick. I just love pretty much everything about her. And this is coming from a guy that is pretty much opposite of a nerd (Jock type). But I don't really think that her gimmick is all about being a nerd. I get the picture that it's more about her just fulfilling her dreams of being in the WWE (which explains all the jumping around and excited looks she gives). She shows more charisma than any of the Divas already in the company and is better in the ring than all of them aswell.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Evanescent said:


> I was just about to make a thread on this, thank goodness I'm not the only one who thinks this way. For some reason AJ really really irritates me. I get what she is doing and I do believe she genuinely likes all the crap she says she likes, but she tries too damn hard to get it across. The 'Diss The Diva' bit was the last straw that took me from being apathetic to her to hating her. That spiel about really being a geek or a nerd or whatever annoyed me to no end. She acts like the type who will do anything to get the attention on her. It doesn't help that she can't wrestle (sorry, just because you were on the indies doesn't mean you're a good wrestler) and speaks unevenly in volume on the mic. She just needs to reign it in a little, we all know the wrestling fanbase is going to love the Mickie James replacement, no need for any extra theatrics...sometimes less is more.


The fact some people see her as a Mickie replacement disgusts me.

Mickie James was a voluptuos woman , not a little girl
Mickie James was ACTUALLY a good wrestler
Mickie James had an acceptable ammount of pep to her , AJ is overfuckinboard



SimplyAmazing23 said:


> She shows more charisma than any of the Divas already in the company and is better in the ring than all of them aswell.


Seriously? Naomi whoops all of their asses in ring skills , but nobody wants to admit that they don't really like AJ because of "ring skills" , if this was about ring skills everyone would be Naomi fans. But since Naomi isn't attractive to as nearly many people she gets the short end of the stick.

I've watched every episode this season and Naomi flys around that ring and wrestles like a true diva , AJ I actually haven't seen jack squat out of. This isn't about wrestling skills to you AJ lovers... its about you guys just think shes cute. 

More charisma? She comes off as highly un natural and forced character , shes over the top with her behavior , like Percy Watson but even worse , like 50X worse.......

I don't get it either , just cause alot of you have a crush on AJ why do you have to actually think she deserves to win this thing? I'm madly in love w/ Jamie and I don't let that cloud my judgement on this... I think Kaitlyn should win as she is the overall best out of the 6. 
Decent in all aspects > good at 1.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> ^Theres no way thats genuinely her natural behavior , its almost as if shes trying to be perky and overdoing it
> 
> Geniune? Michael Cole is genuine. Miz is genuine. AJ? Is just a crazy bad over-actor


I doubt she jumps that much too. But she might be that excited because she's living her dream, instead of just being a model looking for a paycheck. I think she's doing less jumping as the season is going on, though. 

Ad she's not a crazy bad over-actor. She's pretty believable in the ring, at least. It could be worse. She could be like this guy:


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

That cody stuff is just funny , I mean AJ over-acts during promos


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> I haven't fucking seen it.


Unless you've watched her perform in matches which let her do more than go out for 2 minutes don;'t fucking comment then.



> She looks like a middle school girl...... shes only "hot" to pervs


You're about a year late with that joke.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Tony777 said:


> "Wrestling skills" Don't mean shit either... its really all about looks and charisma


Good job AJ is fine in all those departments.

I can't find her anything but adorable. She's living her dream, a genuine WWE fan and a tomboy. Marriage material right there.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> That cody stuff is just funny , I mean AJ over-acts during promos


So when Cody overacts it's funny, but when AJ does the same it's annoying?


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Unsexed said:


> Unless you've watched her perform in matches which let her do more than go out for 2 minutes don;'t fucking comment then.


Who are you fucking kidding , AJ got dominated throughout the whole match , and the little bit of offense she did get in was only the same level as Kelly Kelly (whom nobody respects as a wrestler around here)

I also have seen an FCW match where AJ got dominated and owned by Natalya the entire time , I've seen her on NXT. I have not seen these "awesome in ring skills" you people won't stfu about. I think its because they don't exist.

Bryan Danielson... now there is some hyped up ring skills that actually lived up to the hype... AJ Lee? This is bullshit.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> Who are you fucking kidding , AJ got dominated throughout the whole match , and the little bit of offense she did get in was only the same level as Kelly Kelly (whom nobody respects as a wrestler around here)


Putting aside that I included the match for the sole purpose of pointing out that you're a year late on saying Lee looks like a child and criticising her for it, what exactly are you complaining about here? That AJ doesn't dominate in her matches? Come the fuck on now she's fucking tiny, she isn't going to be dominating Serena Deeb any time soon. And if you're judging her ability based off of the amount of offence she gets in you're a moron.



> I also have seen an FCW match where AJ got dominated and owned by Natalya the entire time , I've seen her on NXT. I have not seen these "awesome in ring skills" you people won't stfu about. I think its because they don't exist.


OMG THE MIDGET GOT DOMINATED BY THE SECOND BEST WRESTLER IN THE COMPANY! SHE FUCKING SUCKS. Come on now, AJ Lee may not be a wrestler who gets the metric fuckton of offence in her matches but that doesn't stop her being a very good performer in the ring.



> Bryan Danielson... now there is some hyped up ring skills that actually lived up to the hype... AJ Lee? This is bullshit.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So the Tony777 dude doesn;t like AJ, but he wants to talk about her the whole freaking time... Are you Pyro's little brother???


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Does he hate AJ Lee too? His opinions are usually pretty respectable so I'd assume he does. No I'm not related to him.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Tony777 said:


> Does he hate AJ Lee too? His opinions are usually pretty respectable so I'd assume he does. No I'm not related to him.


I dunno tbh. I don;t even knwo if he's even looking at woman, because all he can talk about is men with charisma and mic skills. And he wants to talk about how he hates Morrison and SWAGGAH all the time.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

She does irk me but I guess her character is kinda nice? 

I think she plays up the nerd thing because she figured that would make the fanbase like her.

Eh, she's all right. Not the best one on there, but she's in the top three.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I think Tony is secretly in love AJ and is pissed he can't have her. Every night he licks his wounds and cries into his pillow over her. Anytime someone brings her up, he needs unleash a different emotional response to stop the tears returning.

The love for Jamie has to be a cover-up.


----------



## Robert8512 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> I see this as the same injustice and bullshit that was NXT2
> 
> They let the fans vote and craptacular Kaval won "cuz he kan wrasle guud." and Now AJ the crackhead is going to win this season on the same bullshit merit.
> 
> ...


blah blah blah 

blind Jamie mark. fpalm


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

AJ is not that great in the ring tbh.I think Kaitlyn could pull off her gimmick way faster and manage to make it look less forced.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

AJ is literally the only reason I watch NXT3 ... but thats mainly cos she's purty and I want to marry her


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Out of the FCW matches of hers I've seen, I haven't seen AJ do much that impressed me. From the hype I saw, I expected to see the little lady be a high flyer, a submission expert, or at least a MMA girl. She's none of that, and she's definitely not a power wrestler or brawler. So I don't know what exactly she excels at, if anything.

But I think people talk her up because, unlike most divas, she at least looks professional and fundamentally sound in the ring. She's solid in-ring and pretty, and memorable when cutting promos (annoying, but she stands out). You usually only get 1 of those in a diva, 2 at best. So I think she stands a good chance of being a star eventually. 

Don't mind the nerd gimmick. Real or not, this is WWE's way of giving fans PG version of eye candy (mind candy, basically). Kaitlyn is too. They can't act or dress openly sexy anymore, so they have to have a few with looks and personalities that us guys like without being anything unsuitable for kids. AJ and Kaitlyn are PG porn at it's finest.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

haribo said:


> I think Tony is secretly in love AJ and is pissed he can't have her. Every night he licks his wounds and cries into his pillow over her. Anytime someone brings her up, he needs unleash a different emotional response to stop the tears returning.
> 
> The love for Jamie has to be a cover-up.


^









Wow

Thats deep man... like ... bottom of the ocean deep... if that is true I'm not even conciously aware of it , but interesting


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

another irritating diva to be added in the roster .... yeah !!!!

i don't despise her but i fast forward most of the parts that she is speaking. Truly irritating if you are older than 17 years old.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> How can you NOT DESPISE THIS?! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An Air-KO from Orton will permanently solve that problem. :lmao


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> An Air-KO from Orton will permanently solve that problem. :lmao


YES!!


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

I bet people could honestly care less. she's just another generic diva, with a quickly made up name.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Tony777 said:


> Thats deep man... like ... bottom of the ocean deep... if that is true I'm not even conciously aware of it , but interesting


Don't worry, we'll help you get through this difficult period. Think of it as an epiphany.

Just checked her billed weight is apparently 107lbs. Same as Kelly Kelly. :hmm:


----------



## xiaolongbao (May 1, 2009)

AJ is way too hyper, but I want Kaitlyn to win so maybe I'm being biased


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

haribo said:


> Don't worry, we'll help you get through this difficult period. Think of it as an epiphany.
> 
> Just checked her billed weight is apparently 107lbs. Same as Kelly Kelly. :hmm:


I was thinking a bit , I purposely tried to look at pics/vids of AJ Lee and I just don't have an attraction to her.

I'm not sure but I'm gonna pull a Dr.Phil here : 



Dr. Phil said:


> Now what I think we have here is that , maybe... just maybe since AJ Lee looks ALOT like Tonys sister in a few years... he literally cannot be attracted to her because of this perhaps? Also , behold my big meaty baldspot. mmmmmmmm. baldspot.












Seriously , if we want to drag psycology into this I think that may be it.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

How could you despise a hot piece like A.J??? I dont watch NXT-divas but Ive seen pictures and shes hot!!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

People say that the wrestling problem can be trained for other women.

Don't lie. You know it won't be.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't see anything wrong with her, sure she's a happy go lucky kind of DIVA...but it kind of fits. She's the most likeable of them all imo.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

She plays video games and reads comic books...it's difficult to despise her.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Prospekt's March said:


> She plays video games and reads comic books...it's difficult to despise her.


It's also easy to see why she says these things.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Comic books are for like... ultra-hardcore nerds........ like seriously who does that?

I'd call myself a bit of a nerd I guess (Playing RPG games is my only nerd thing really , other nerd shit I don't do) and I know someone whos a pretty big nerd (He goes out of his way to play magic the gathering cards , is still intimidated by girls , has no regard for style , actually likes star wars enough to tell me he wants to play the MMO star wars thats coming out , he actually likes all them super hero movies like batman and whatnot) and even HE doesn't read comics!!! So yeah , who the fuck does that.. I call AJs bluff on reading comics

Someone mentioned being a nerd is the new cool thing to do in some post about AJ , and I think if she reads comic books shes trying too hard to be a nerd


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> *Comic books are for like... ultra-hardcore nerds........ like seriously who does that?*
> 
> I'd call myself a bit of a nerd I guess (Playing RPG games is my only nerd thing really , other nerd shit I don't do) and I know someone whos a pretty big nerd (He goes out of his way to play magic the gathering cards , is still intimidated by girls , has no regard for style , actually likes star wars enough to tell me he wants to play the MMO star wars thats coming out , he actually likes all them super hero movies like batman and whatnot) and even HE doesn't read comics!!! So yeah , who the fuck does that.. I call AJs bluff on reading comics
> 
> Someone mentioned being a nerd is the new cool thing to do in some post about AJ , and I think if she reads comic books shes trying too hard to be a nerd


I do, goddammit. I have a nice, fat stack of comic books and graphic novels sitting right beside me. My Xbox 360 sits in front of me as does my broken Playstation 3 that got the yellow light of death. Behind me is an immense collection of zombie movies and anime. I have no shame in my nerdy ways.

As for A.J, I read over a couple of her tweets on Twitter and she does seem like a genuine nerd. She knew who Sniper Wolf was and went on to make a comment about Silent Hill that rang true. When I say that I "despise" her, I'm talking about her gimmick and her mannerisms as a performer. I don't know her personally, so I can't make a judgement there.

I think I best described her as a woman who is acting like an anime character. It's cute when anime characters do it, but it's annoying when some woman in real life does it. My girlfriend has a bad habit of giving me a fake, "cute" voice. Some guys get off on fake peppiness, I however, do not. 

A couple of years ago, I would have loved this girl. "Oh, my God, she's wearing a nerd t-shirt! She must want to sleep with me and play Xbox 360!" I'm 21 now and her pep doesn't rub me the right way.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tony777 said:


> Comic books are for like... ultra-hardcore nerds........ like seriously who does that?
> 
> I'd call myself a bit of a nerd I guess (Playing RPG games is my only nerd thing really , *other nerd shit I don't do*) and I know someone whos a pretty big nerd (He goes out of his way to play magic the gathering cards , is still intimidated by girls , has no regard for style , actually likes star wars enough to tell me he wants to play the MMO star wars thats coming out , he actually likes all them super hero movies like batman and whatnot) and even HE doesn't read comics!!! So yeah , who the fuck does that.. I call AJs bluff on reading comics


You do realise that you're a member of a freaking wrestling forum? Triple facepalm. Damn.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well yeah but thats not really a stereotypical nerd thing

List of sterotypical nerd traits imo :

Read comics
Like nerd movies like star wars, lord of the rings , etc
Like nerd TV shows like Star trek , battlestar galactica , etc
Play assorted card games like Magic
Play dungeons and dragons or similar board games
Have no regard for style
Watch Anime
Lack confidence in general (especially when it comes to opposite sex)
Like super heroes
Partaking in educational things just for fun (Like watching Cspan or History channel or math for fun)
Read books... for fun
Play RPGs/MMORPGS (Check)
Spending too much time on your computer , or apparently... even owning one (Check)

Thats why I said , "I guess I'd call myself a bit of a nerd" , just not a bigtime nerd , sheesh  I only checked off 2 things on that list. If I missed any potential nerd things on the list feel free to add



Wikipedia article on nerds said:


> Although the idea of nerds is popular, those adopting the characteristics of nerds are not actually nerds by definition.


Even the encyclopedia says you basically must go all the way with nerd-dom or you aren't really one


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tony777 said:


> Well yeah but thats not really a stereotypical nerd thing


But you post on a _freaking_ wrestling forum!

Whatever, I'm not going to argue with you about nerdiness. Point is, you and I agree that AJ plays up the nerdiness because she believes it'll help her popularity. But I don't despise her. She's an alright worker. Not the best.


----------



## Supreme Clientele (Jun 10, 2005)

Tony777 said:


> She looks like a middle school girl...... shes only "hot" to pervs


And Jamie's hot to guys that like "chix wit dix".


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

I have no problem with her and the E likes her. The show REVOLVES around Kaitlyn but they do give a damn about AJ and Naomi apparently. I think Maxine could be a good heel too. There's something about her that could piss fans off if given proper opportunity.

And there's nothing wrong with loving comic books and liking technology. Everyone here came up off of that unless they grew up rich and wasted their parents' money instead.


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice backside at 2:21.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpNmGRDMb-Q&feature=related

For that reason I can't despise her.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

A lot of the haters should take notice that she is 23 years old. There is nothing "pervish" about people finding her hot.

And she doesnt have the body of a man, Jamie does.


----------



## breaksilence (Dec 20, 2008)

MrWeymes said:


> I do, goddammit. I have a nice, fat stack of comic books and graphic novels sitting right beside me. My Xbox 360 sits in front of me as does my broken Playstation 3 that got the yellow light of death. Behind me is an immense collection of zombie movies and anime. I have no shame in my nerdy ways.
> 
> As for A.J, I read over a couple of her tweets on Twitter and she does seem like a genuine nerd. She knew who Sniper Wolf was and went on to make a comment about Silent Hill that rang true. When I say that I "despise" her, I'm talking about her gimmick and her mannerisms as a performer. I don't know her personally, so I can't make a judgement there.
> 
> ...


There is your problem, you're taking it way too seriously. Kayfabe. I'm sure and I hope with time that her nerd gimmick will fade out.


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

SimplyAmazing23 said:


> She shows more charisma than any of the Divas already in the company and is better in the ring than all of them aswell.


...... :bs:


Anyway, I hate the argument that she's not a model just looking for a paycheck. Seriously, you don't think Kaitlyn and Aksana enjoy what they do? You think it's just money to them? BULLSHIT! 

Cody overselling in the ring isn't the same as AJ over-acting when she's either cutting a promo or watching somebody else cut a promo. 

People want AJ to win because she's cute and can wrestle better than the others on the show(which is questionable), but WWE's problem isn't that their divas suck(not that they give them any time to prove they can wrestle), the problem is lack of personality. These girls have no character at all. Kaitlyn and Naomi will fix that problem before AJ does.


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with her, sure she's a happy go lucky kind of DIVA...but it kind of fits. She's the most likeable of them all imo.


*OFF TOPIC* nice signature, ever watched clerks 2? im sure randall can tell you all about lord of the rings. Lmao:flip


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

jcass10 said:


> A lot of the haters should take notice that she is 23 years old. There is nothing "pervish" about people finding her hot.
> 
> And she doesnt have the body of a man, Jamie does.


then its the first time in my live that i want to go to bed with a man lol


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Who the fuck gives a shit if someone is a nerd or not? Do people still have this juvenile mentality of being "cool" and "uncool"? Here's a thought for all of you - WATCHING WRESTLING is not exactly the "cool" (according to modern society) thing to do, so get the fuck off your high horses and stop acting like you're better than anyone else just because said person is a "nerd," in your opinion. The idiocy in this thread is rampant.

As for AJ, I like her and I find her cute. So what? Different people are attracted to different characters and the like. What you find acceptable could be garbage in the eyes of someone else. You either accept that and move on, or keep being a bitch about it and go nowhere.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

sparrowreal said:


> then its the first time in my live that i want to go to bed with a man lol


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

I dislike AJ 'cause she's a ass-kisser


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

I hate them all except Kaitlyn, I only downloaded NXT for the first time for Kaitlyn


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lmao I despise all of the Divas on NXT 3, but AJ especially. Like LayCool said that bitch reminds me of a fuckin' mouse.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Tony777 said:


>


i laught at that lol and here is very late, he also says she is hot, and regarding aj i dont get wy the majority of the forum want her to be the mother of their kids , she herself looks like a child with a sugar overdose.


----------



## Jason93 (Apr 20, 2008)

The same people who say she has a sugar overdose are probably the same people who loved Mickie James in WWE. Who pretty much hopped like a frog to the ring 

Infact, thats probably the reason she's so hated on the internet. Because people think she's this new replacement for Mickie James. And we know how the IWC is about her... seriously, they're nothing alike. At all.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

^ I didn't like Mickie James and I don't like AJ so count me out bro. Mickie James atleast looked over 18 though.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Unsexed said:


>


Well there goes the "AJ is the best wrestler" argument. Judging by that tape, she can't wrestle any better than the regular Divas.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Well there goes the "AJ is the best wrestler" argument. Judging by that tape, she can't wrestle any better than the regular Divas.


So you judge that by the fact the match was from August of 2009?


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

Hard to despise that.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

She's kind of annoying but all she has to do is tone down the jumping around and what I feel are sometimes forced smiles.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> So you judge that by the fact the match was from August of 2009?


And then I compare that match to her matches on NXT. Not really that much of an improvement, is there?


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Just found out she likes Dragon Ball Z and is a Tina Fey fan, I LOVE AJ! But seriously though I've found her less annoying as each episode went by.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ultimate Warrior had his run to the ring, pulling of the ropes and so on, CM Punk had an invisible microphone, AJ has an invisible pogo stick gimmick.

I kind of have mixed feelings about her, I like her look, but her personality is kind of like sugar. Ever eat straight sugar, it's good at first, but too much will make you sick.

Ever heard of an anti-hero? The good guy who doesn't quite act like a good guy. Think Austin. A perfect gimmick for AJ would be an anti-villain. Forget X-Pac heat, I'm talking Barney the purple dinosaur heat. Picture her looking deeply into the camera, "I wuv you aww vewwy much."


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

floyd2386 said:


> Ultimate Warrior had his run to the ring, pulling of the ropes and so on, CM Punk had an invisible microphone, AJ has an invisible pogo stick gimmick.
> 
> I kind of have mixed feelings about her, I like her look, but her personality is kind of like sugar. Ever eat straight sugar, it's good at first, but too much will make you sick.
> 
> Ever heard of an anti-hero? The good guy who doesn't quite act like a good guy. Think Austin. A perfect gimmick for AJ would be an anti-villain. Forget X-Pac heat, I'm talking Barney the purple dinosaur heat. Picture her looking deeply into the camera, "I wuv you aww vewwy much."


Picture me changing the channel.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I get that you don't like AJ but she isn't any worse than any diva rook on that fucking show. And you know, some people complain about her promos, well, when was the last fucking time you saw a diva that can cut a proper promo. Well hell, there hasn't been any in recent memory in 5-10 fucking years. All the fucking divas are not that great. Some are halfway decent and that's fucking it. The rest suck. As her being an actual geek, honestly, I don't know. Just assume it's her gimmick.


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> I haven't fucking seen it.
> 
> 
> She looks like a middle school girl...... shes only "hot" to pervs


Did AJ sleep with your boyfriend??


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Hard to despise that.


thats pretty average tbh.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tony777 said:


> I haven't fucking seen it.
> 
> 
> She looks like a middle school girl...... shes only "hot" to pervs


And as for those that think the little robot boy is their future "wife"? That's disturbing on multiple levels.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

I'm sure she's a very nice person, and her wrestling skills are (supposedly) top-notch. Female "nerd"? WIN! :agree: 

Her gimmick, however......sucks. She's like an annoying little bug that you want to put out of its misery. She's the face version of Laycool: bubbly, childish, and annoying as hell. 

Thus, my ONLY problems with AJ are:

.She's so sweet it kills. _Please_ tone it down a bit!

.She's _too_ cute. Put it this way: If I went on a date with her, I'd probably get sued for sexual harrassment.



And I'm 18.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I find it shocking that an attractive girl who's gimmick is that she is a nerd and has been a huge wrestling fan all her life can be hated by so many people. 

The biggest problem I have with here is that she's from Union City, New Jersey; Which is just a terrible place.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> I find it shocking that an attractive girl who's gimmick is that *she is a nerd and has been a huge wrestling fan all her life can be hated by so many people*.
> 
> The biggest problem I have with here is that she's from Union City, New Jersey; Which is just a terrible place.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple (Mar 29, 2010)

TheEliteOne said:


> thats pretty average tbh.


Yup, because all dudes on wrestling forums have the ultimate standards, right? :agree:

Look, dude, maybe it's not a Jessica Alba ass or anything, but a nice ass is is still a nice ass. 

Unless, of course, you're you, and pretentiously scoff like you wouldn't even get your dick outta your pants before jizzing up your little underoos if she wiggled that booty in your face.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Yup, because all dudes on wrestling forums have the ultimate standards, right? :agree:
> 
> Look, dude, maybe it's not a Jessica Alba ass or anything, but a nice ass is is still a nice ass.
> 
> Unless, of course, you're you, and pretentiously scoff like you wouldn't even get your dick outta your pants before jizzing up your little underoos if she wiggled that booty in your face.


Pardon us for having standards, I think you miss the point though, WWE are using her ass to get ratings so we have to compare her ass to every other ass on TV.

You see?


----------



## thisgamewelose (May 31, 2010)

When the argument becomes how can you despise her wth an ass like that, you lose the right to talk about standards.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Yup, because all dudes on wrestling forums have the ultimate standards, right? :agree:
> 
> Look, dude, maybe it's not a Jessica Alba ass or anything, but a nice ass is is still a nice ass.
> 
> Unless, of course, you're you, and pretentiously scoff like you wouldn't even get your dick outta your pants before jizzing up your little underoos if she wiggled that booty in your face.


PFFT , I've had way hotter chicks give me lapdances and "wiggle that booty" in my face and not given 2 shits. AJ doing it sure as hell wouldn't do anything either.

Course , if AJ did it completely butt ass naked I'm sure it would do something but I'm under the assumption that we're talking in the same outfit as this pic.



Spoiler: AJ















Right? lol (Aforementioned hotter chicks were wearing clothes too)


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

I like AJ. I can relate to her being that I'm a girl who has a passion and love for wrestling, also being a bit "nerdy".  

Definitely rooting for her or Naomi to win the whole thing. Or at least get roster spots. They are both very unique and seem to really want to be taken seriously as wrestlers...


----------



## KatManDo (Aug 24, 2010)

I have no problem with AJ, I find her to be the most attractive and most likeable out of the NXT bunch, Maxine being a very close second. The only thing I don't like about AJ is the "Mickie James Bouncing thing" THAT I find annoying.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

AJ is very cute. I could do without the happy shit but whatever. It's not like any of the Divas will ever matter that much in today's product.


----------



## ZdSquirt (Mar 17, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> How can you despise that? What a shot. Saying you don't like that....please don't be Michael Cole.
> 
> lol Matt Striker in the pic is like "Oh Yeah look at that ass"


LOL! Ikr! And Shes a great wrestler too!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

zombiemaster said:


> Pardon us for having standards, I think you miss the point though, WWE are using her ass to get ratings so we have to compare her ass to every other ass on TV.
> 
> You see?


Yeah. And unfortunately for AJ, 

Kaitlyn's ass
Naomi's ass
Maxine's ass
Jamie's ass
and possibly even Aksana's ass

would all look BETTER or JUST AS GOOD, if they also bent down to hug Hornswoggle.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> Yeah. And unfortunately for AJ,
> 
> Kaitlyn's ass
> Naomi's ass
> ...


This is absolutley true^


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrWeymes said:


> Oh, goddammit. She knows who Sniper Wolf is, played Silent Hill and agrees that the film was very true to the series. Yeah, she's a bit of a nerd, I'll give her that.


She's a Metal Gear Solid fan? That just gives me another reason to like her.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*She is cool and funny girl, don't see why the hating people :side:*


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I would be more than happy to let her ride my computer, but the problem with her is she reacts like a 6 year old girl on christmas day :/. I BET she still plays with barbies!


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

Playing barbies & wrestlers with a grown chick? Sounds nifty. I could definantley go for that. But what I don't go for is this :









I bet if AJ ever gets eliminated we will see the infamous jump anyway.

I also hope shes "nerd" enough to come on the internet and read all these bashing threads on this and various other sites and maybe STOPS acting like shes on fucking crack and monster energy drinks


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol @ people being upset because she acts too happy.
That's just fucking ridiculous.

Some of you must really be dead inside...


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hell no. Seeing her in that 'I ♥ Nerds' shirt made my heart beat a little faster. I love this girl.



Eyeball Nipple said:


> Hard to despise that.


And thank you for that. The only time I've ever found Hornswoggle to be relevant.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

i looooooooooooooooove her. she is like all my fantasys rolled into one!


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Well that character she has is annoying. All that childish stuff, she really acts like she's 6 years.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't despise her, but she is annoying.


SimplyAmazing23 said:


> I love her. I love her gimmick. I just love pretty much everything about her. And this is coming from a guy that is pretty much opposite of a nerd (Jock type). But I don't really think that her gimmick is all about being a nerd. I get the picture that it's more about her just fulfilling her dreams of being in the WWE (which explains all the jumping around and excited looks she gives). *She shows more charisma than any of the Divas already in the company and is better in the ring than all of them aswell.*


You must be fucking joking.



Tony777 said:


> *Comic books are for like... ultra-hardcore nerds........ like seriously who does that?*
> 
> I'd call myself a bit of a nerd I guess (Playing RPG games is my only nerd thing really , other nerd shit I don't do) and I know someone whos a pretty big nerd (He goes out of his way to play magic the gathering cards , is still intimidated by girls , has no regard for style , actually likes star wars enough to tell me he wants to play the MMO star wars thats coming out , he actually likes all them super hero movies like batman and whatnot) and even HE doesn't read comics!!! *So yeah , who the fuck does that*.. I call AJs bluff on reading comics


CM Punk, for one...


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Tony777 said:


> Well yeah but thats not really a stereotypical nerd thing
> 
> List of sterotypical nerd traits imo :
> 
> ...


I also studied Entomology in college. I'm not insulted or anything. I actually have a lot pride in this, because many of the qualities you pointed out lead to a knowledgeable, well-rounded, creative (and inventive) person who has the ability to think independently, and appreciate the things around them.



Tony777 said:


> Comic books are for like... ultra-hardcore nerds........ like seriously who does that?
> 
> I'd call myself a bit of a nerd I guess (Playing RPG games is my only nerd thing really , other nerd shit I don't do) and I know someone whos a pretty big nerd (He goes out of his way to play magic the gathering cards , is still intimidated by girls , has no regard for style , actually likes star wars enough to tell me he wants to play the MMO star wars thats coming out , he actually likes all them super hero movies like batman and whatnot) and even HE doesn't read comics!!! So yeah , who the fuck does that.. I call AJs bluff on reading comics
> 
> Someone mentioned being a nerd is the new cool thing to do in some post about AJ , and I think if she reads comic books shes trying too hard to be a nerd


I go every Wednesday to pick up the new books that I have been reading that either have a great visual aspect to them (there has been some phenomenal artwork in "Green Lantern" and Marvel's "Civil War" and "Secret Invasion" within the past couple of years) or are telling an interesting story (Marvel's "Secret Invasion" again, along with DC's "Identity Crisis"). I don't think there's anything ultra hard-core about it. . . I simply enjoy the work and creativity that goes into it, much like I appreciate the work and the creativity of the sports entertainers that we see every week on RAW and Smackdown. . . you know, when it's actually good.

Having said that, I meet more annoying people than AJ's character everyday, so she doesn't bother me.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I like AJ. For some reason I want Molly Holly to be her Pro.


----------

